# Creek Stomping



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

It's HOT here. Took the puppies swimming in a creek, which was a short hike through some woods. They had a great time, and are exhausted. Bruce actually willingly got in the water, which is a big step for him.










He likes it better where it's dry









Look mom, I found a stick!









Can I bring it home with me?













































Coolest. Tree. Ever.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

such beautiful faces.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't you just love exhausted dogs? It looks like a really nice area, lucky you! Thanks for the pic's, your pups are so gorgeous, I love husky's.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Gah I love your dogs. They are absolutely stunning. Neeko is the white one, yes? I never realized how big he is!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree--- even wet, he's got an exotic beauty about him....


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

catahoulamom said:


> Gah I love your dogs. They are absolutely stunning. Neeko is the white one, yes? I never realized how big he is!!!


Neeko is the white/blond one. She is almost 31 inches at the shoulder, and weighs about 80-83 lbs. Quite tall, but slim.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! My Aussie won't intentionally get in the water no matter how hot it is. He's a hater.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! Looks like a great place. Jackson would be in doggie heaven.


----------

